# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux En Ligne] Clear Skies : 2 moteurs graphiques pour un film amateur.

## half

Certains d'entre vous doivent déjà connaitre le film/montage Clear Skies, mais certainement pas tous. En revanche je suis sûr que vous connaissez tous le MMORPG Eve Online et Half Life 2.
 Bein sachez que des fans d'Eve Online ont eu l'excellente idée de se servir des deux moteurs pour faire un film d'un peu moins d'une heure et demie composé de deux parties. Le "Source SDK" et des captures de Eve ont été utilisés pour l'occasion.
 J'avoue au début avoir été très sceptique au vu de la difficulté du challenge, mais le résultat est là. Les transitions Eve/HL2 sont bluffantes tout comme l'incrustation d'un moteur dans l'autre. Les voix ne sont pas mauvaises et collent bien aux lèvres, la modélisation des intérieurs est réaliste et les personnages ont de la profondeur, bref pour du film amateur, c'est convainquant.
  L'histoire se déroule dans New Eden (La galaxie de Eve Online) et l'on suit les aventures de l'équipage d'un Battleship Minmatar baptisé "Clear Skies". Pour ceux qui connaissent l'univers, ils verront que le jargon technique, les moniteurs de contrôle et le background de l'histoire respectent l'univers. Pour les autres sachez seulement que ce ne sont pas des chiffres lancés au pif mais bien des données du jeu.
 Donc, l'équipage composé d'un commandant de bord, un ingénieur et d'un mécano se retrouve une fois de plus fauché et doit accepter d'escorter un certain Mr Smith payant grassement afin de pouvoir une fois de plus payer la note de réparations assez salée du "Clear Skies".
 Je vous laisse découvrir la suite, mais sachez que si le premier épisode vous a quelque peu ennuyé, les bouchées doubles ont été mises pour la seconde partie où CCP, les développeurs d'Eve Online, ont directement contacté Ian Chisholm, le chapeauteur du projet.

 Les liens :
Clear Skies 1 (mirroir)
 Sous titre : EN FR
Clear Skies 2 (mirroir)
 Sous titre : EN 

 [EDIT] Sous titre FR de l'épisode 2 ici 

 Je vous laisse mes 2Mb/s de upload pour la nuit ;). (c'est des torrents ouaip).

Voir la news (3 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## JCLB

Avec l'homme à la mallette de HL²  ::wub:: 

Les transitions sont transparentes, chapeau  ::lol::

----------


## frogeater

Tous comme ? Convainquants ? Moniteurs de contrôles ? La note assez salé ? Ah là là, fut un temps pas si lointain où les railleries  eurent poursuivi l'auteur jusqu'à la benne à ordures recyclables où des monceaux de brouillons de CPC sur papier à grands carreaux s'amoncellent chaque jour.

----------


## half

> Tous comme ? Convainquants ? Moniteurs de contrôles ? La note assez salé ? Ah là là, fut un temps pas si lointain où les railleries  eurent poursuivi l'auteur jusqu'à la benne à ordures recyclables où des monceaux de brouillons de CPC sur papier à grands carreaux s'amoncellent chaque jour.


Merci, 4 fautes, je progresse !

----------


## afterburner

Ca a juste l'air EPIC !

----------


## Aween`

> (sauf pour la façon de piloter les vaisseaux, dans Eve pas d'équipage, mais un mec seul branché à son vaisseau)


Non non, les capsuleers sont une espece rare, ils sont tous pilotables par un crew plus classique.
D'ailleurs, capsuleer ou pas, tous les ship (sauf certaines frig) possèdent un équipage, cf la nouvelle « hands of a killer ».
Merci pour la nious. =)

----------


## Ba7oU

U2 m'a tué.

----------


## Montigny

Simplement excellent  ::):  bravo a la team qui a développée ça ^^

Par contre il était pas question que l'on puisse arpenter les couloirs des stations d'eveonline pendant un temps ?

----------


## Klyra

> sauf pour la façon de piloter les vaisseaux, dans Eve pas d'équipage, mais un mec seul branché à son vaisseau


Euh... Fait un petit tour dans la description des vaisseaux, tu verras que non, c'est pas juste ton pod qui contrôle le vaisseau.

Edit : Griller par Aween, désolé :s

----------


## half

> Euh... Fait un petit tour dans la description des vaisseaux, tu verras que non, c'est pas juste ton pod qui contrôle le vaisseau.
> 
> Edit : Griller par Aween, désolé :s


Ha bein excellent ! Je vire ma parenthése alors. J'ai toujours crus et trouvé ça dommage. Pour Ambulation (le walking in station) il arrive en fin d'année.



Spoiler Alert! 


Tein même pour le super ship , il existe c'est le Black OPS Widow.

----------


## Montigny

Hmm...je vais peut être réactiver mon compte dans ce cas là ^^

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> U2 m'a tué.


M'a TUER ! Bidiou

(moi aussi)

----------


## Montigny

Moi j'aurais aussi écrit ça é et non ER mais bon...

----------


## Rutabaga

C'est parceque t'as pas compris la blague ça.

----------


## Montigny

C'est surement ça ^^

Hmm peut être est-ce en rapport avec homard le jardinier ? ^^

----------


## Alab

Comment met-on les sous titre avec VLC s'il vous plait messieurs ?

----------


## DarkNao

Pour info, voici les ST FR pour l'épisode 2 : http://dl.eve-files.com/media/0905/Clear_Skies2.rar

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je vous dis ce que j'en pense à la fin du dowload dans 2 heures et 4 minutes... :megacry:

----------


## Errata

> Comment met-on les sous titre avec VLC s'il vous plait messieurs ?


Soit tu renomme le sous titre pour avoir le même nom que ta video (attention de bien garder l'extension en .srt) et tu le met dans le même répertoire que la video.
Soit tu le charge manuellement en passant par Vidéo> piste de sous titre> charger un fichier

PS: Merci pour le lien vers la vf du deuxieme episode

----------


## Alab

> Soit tu renomme le sous titre pour avoir le même nom que ta video (attention de bien garder l'extension en .srt) et tu le met dans le même répertoire que la video.
> Soit tu le charge manuellement en passant par Vidéo> piste de sous titre> charger un fichier
> 
> PS: Merci pour le lien vers la vf du deuxieme episode



Merci.

Je viens de regarder le premier c'est vraiment chouette ! Bien monter, des musiques qui bougent bien, de l'action et un scénario plutôt pas mal !

----------


## half

J'édite la news pour le second sous titre, merci.

----------


## Errata

Y'a pas a dire le second épisode est largement mieux construit que le premiers. Vivement la suite !

----------


## half

> Y'a pas a dire le second épisode est largement mieux construit que le premiers. Vivement la suite !


Ouaip j'aime beaucoup le début.

----------


## Nilsou

Merci a half pour m'avoir fait découvrir cette merveille... L'univers est bien construit, respecte bien Eve, les types utilisent a merveille le moteurs source (même si je suis convaincu qu'on peut faire mieux graphiquement avec ce moteur : cf les vidéo de valve pour TF2).

Je ne me suis pas autant marer devant une serie/film depuis un sacré bout de temps, vraiment de magnifiques conneries.

Bref j'adore, vous nous tiendrez au courant des nouvelles épisodes. ::wub:: 

Ha oui : felicitation au traducteur.

----------


## MarcSpitz

Je viens de regarder les 2 episodes et ca m'a vraiment plus  ::): . Ca me donne envie de rejouer a Eve tout ca... Arf faut pas que je cede..

----------


## Teocali

Je viens de finir de matter le deuxieme episode pour la deuxieme fois... Et la scene de baston finale me colle toujours une claque... Vivement le troisieme episode...

Teocali

----------


## CeluiKiDort

Je viens de découvrir le topic, je DL ça et je m'y mets quand c'est fini: 5 min quoi...

----------


## Teocali

D'ailleurs, je me posais une question : la musique, lors de la bataille finale, avec la petite fille qui parle au début, c'est laquelle ? Les crédits sont pas clair du tout, et le site ne m'apprends rien (il ne semble pas vraiment avoir été mis a jour pour le deuxième épisode)

----------


## Olivewood

Merci tout ça tout ça

----------

